# SAP Grilles



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

can any one tell me how to take the bumper off to put on auto cross grilles?
they did not come with directions on how to remove the bumper


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

First you have to po the hood open and remove the 3 screws at the top of the bumper section. Then you will have to remove the 2 screws on each side of the bumper at the wheel well. Once that is done the bumper will pop off... I lifted off one side and set it on a box to support it while I removed the other side. be careful not to drop or scratch the bumper. Good luck!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> First you have to po the hood open and remove the 3 screws at the top of the bumper section. Then you will have to remove the 2 screws on each side of the bumper at the wheel well. Once that is done the bumper will pop off... I lifted off one side and set it on a box to support it while I removed the other side. be careful not to drop or scratch the bumper. Good luck!


yes i did that but the bumper did not want to come off
help please? do i have to use some force? pry one side apart.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

Go to pfyc you can print out diredtions. I have read them, you have to pull up and forward to pull the bumper off. I hope this will help you.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thx all. i have them on. sweeeeeeeeeet!!! i will have them painted torried red real soon


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Glad this thread is here, backing out of a parking spot tonight from dinner a piece of rebar sticking out of the concrete stop tore my SAP front end off as I backed out!! I was able to jam it back on enough to get home but it's fubar now. I'm going to take it off and see just how bad it got mangled. I guess now I have an excuse to call JHP for the HSV GTO nose!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

can some one tell me how to get my FRC off so they can be painted?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Pull them straight up...... they just snap on. :cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

You're such a Big Help Steve! :cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> You're such a Big Help Steve! :cool


 :cheers


----------



## Furyan (Sep 11, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> I guess now I have an excuse to call JHP for the HSV GTO nose!


Are the Monaro and GTO nose fully interchangeable?


----------

